# Fillet Knife



## Nowski (Sep 14, 2014)

Fillet Knife in AEB-L steel with 10" blade. Handle is Amboyna Burl and Vintage Micarta. Made this one for a charity auction.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 3


----------



## ironman123 (Sep 14, 2014)

That should bring a nice offering. Looks great.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 14, 2014)

REALLY nice knife!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Sep 14, 2014)

Pretty knife and nice gesture !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## brandon (Sep 15, 2014)

Do you sell those? I would love to own one. Very nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## bluedot (Sep 15, 2014)

Outstanding!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 15, 2014)

Beautiful work Shannon.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Sep 15, 2014)

That is gorgeous!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

